# [Group Buy] Bitdefender Total Security 2018(1 license available for buying)



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Bitdefender is offering 50% discount on Total Security 2017 and 3 yr license for 10 devices is available @ *₹5,099.5*

*License:* 3yrs
*Cost: *Rs 509.95 per person (i.e Rs 170 per year)


The final cost will vary after payment of taxes but still it will be an awesome deal.

*Official Page:* Bitdefender Total Security 2017 - Anti Malware Softwar

=================Update 3-2-2017===============================

The offer above was 50% discount and has expired now.

*New Price*

*License:* 3yrs
*Cost: *Rs 1019.9 per person (i.e Rs 339.96 per year)

Interested folks please reply ?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

What The Heck!! Just saw this today!! Sign me up!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> What The Heck!! Just saw this today!! Sign me up!!



We are late..the offer has expired now  its Rs 10,199 for 10users

but still we can group 10 users and hunt for the offer again in future


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2017)

Guys!!
*www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Total-Se...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EYPF3FVH7EWAKS8AN1SP
Rs 1995 (5 users 3 yrs)
Rs399 per user
*
Interested users please post here (Let me know who are interested)*


----------



## avanildutta (Aug 28, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys!!
> *www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Total-Se...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EYPF3FVH7EWAKS8AN1SP
> Rs 1995 (5 users 3 yrs)
> Rs399 per user
> ...


In for one..  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2017)

Need 3 more people @ariftwister


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Need 3 more people @ariftwister


Yes please.. Sry, it took me a while to respond. I will PM you my whatsapp number. There, you can contact me immediately!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

Try also TE & Erodov forums,if I remember correctly @Nanducob got many people from there for his IDM group buy offer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok.

so the interested members :
1. Zangetsu
2. ariftwister
3. avanildutta 

Need 2 more ?
Can somebody help @Nanducob ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Yes please.. Sry, it took me a while to respond. I will PM you my whatsapp number. There, you can contact me immediately!!


Thanks. Will ping you once we have 5 members


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok.
> 
> so the interested members :
> 1. Zangetsu
> ...


Need two.. Damn busy reply often.. Don't mind.. Ill take two.. Thx bud.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 2, 2017)

Just to clear out the question.. How much for me if take two.. Lazy to pm.. Sorry.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

It is posted above(post#4)


> Rs399 per user


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is posted above(post#4)


Taking two.. 101% im taking.. Pm me ur ac details.. Thks bud.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

Contact @Zangetsu for buying details,I was just quoting his post for the price.


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 2, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Contact @Zangetsu for buying details,I was just quoting his post for the price.


Did already.. Thx man..  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok, so 1 person needed now.

I will send the members my NEFT details once we have complete 5 people.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll pass on this, one. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> I'll pass on this, one. Thanks for the offer.


You were rooting for IDM right with bunch of people right? Bought that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2017)

@ariftwister & @avanildutta : if any of your friends need it. Let me know as we are short of 1 user only


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 5, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @ariftwister & @avanildutta : if any of your friends need it. Let me know as we are short of 1 user only


Will see to it and get back soon.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 5, 2017)

Just checked official site of BD and they are selling 2018 edition there. Why are we getting the old one now?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Just checked official site of BD and they are selling 2018 edition there. Why are we getting the old one now?


Don't worry it will be upgraded to 2018 as per seller


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't know about bitdefender but in kaspersky it doesn't matter if the key you bought is for 1 or 2 version older product,it will work with latest version available at the time.In fact any software that states free upgrades for a year means that no matter the version key,from the day it is activated it will work with any newer version till 1 year unless specified otherwise.


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 5, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Will see to it and get back soon..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Pmed... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 6, 2017)

Flash said:


> You were rooting for IDM right with bunch of people right? Bought that?


Yes, that was long ago, IIRC we had 50 backers.Got a good deal of $12 per licence.I do not use antivirus.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Yes, that was long ago, IIRC we had 50 backers.Got a good deal of $12 per licence.*I do not use antivirus.*


As expected from the man who get high sometimes,living on the edge(of internet)


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2017)

Bump!! Only on user needed no TDF member for such and awesome deal?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2017)

Try at other forums like TE & Erodov too,there such group deals are more common.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2017)

1. Zangetsu (2 license)
2. ariftwister (1 license)
3. avanildutta (2 license)

So, we are 5 users now.
I am buying one more license for my friend.

@ariftwister  & @avanildutta : PMed you my account details.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm interested too.. what is the cost now?


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 12, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> 1. Zangetsu (2 license)
> 2. ariftwister (1 license)
> 3. avanildutta (2 license)
> 
> ...


Doing imps once i get back home. By tonight and will update.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2017)

Gauravs90 said:


> I'm interested too.. what is the cost now?


Sorry you are late now.
The price is Rs 399 per user.
Offer is still there, and you can form a group of 5 members to divide the price.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 12, 2017)

Aww man! I missed. Count me in for 1 key if anyone forming a group


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Aww man! I missed. Count me in for 1 key if anyone forming a group


Perhaps u and guaravs can form one group of 5 users


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2017)

@ariftwister : Thanks, received the payment 
@avanildutta : Only u r pending mate.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 13, 2017)

The new group now includes @Gauravs90 and @TheSloth 

Now three more are required. If anyone more is interested let us know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have changed the thread title & will keep it updated whenever someone joins the group.


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 13, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @ariftwister : Thanks, received the payment
> @avanildutta : Only u r pending mate.


Doing the same now. Busy with work. Still i am.. But let me take the time and not miss this awesome deal.. Few mins.. Will update.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I have changed the thread title & will keep it updated whenever someone joins the group.


Good Job


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Doing the same now. Busy with work. Still i am.. But let me take the time and not miss this awesome deal.. Few mins.. Will update..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, just received now


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 13, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Doing the same now. Busy with work. Still i am.. But let me take the time and not miss this awesome deal.. Few mins.. Will update..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Funds transferred.. Screenshot shared via pm.. Sry fr d delay.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2017)

Yup.

Jew few more waiting hours and then I will order it and update here.
Thanks for the Co-operation. Appreciated


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 14, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jew few more waiting hours and then I will order it and update here.
> Thanks for the Co-operation. Appreciated



Let us know if they are gonna provide three different keys aur same key for all five users.

And Now there is new offer.

*www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Total-Se...39&sr=8-5&keywords=bitdefender+total+security

The offer is for 3 users for 3 years. It amounts to only Rs 150 per year. Now we need only one user to buy it.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 14, 2017)

This one is more cheap

*www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Internet...9&sr=8-12&keywords=bitdefender+total+security


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2017)

Gauravs90 said:


> This one is more cheap
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Internet...9&sr=8-12&keywords=bitdefender+total+security


Ya, but 5 users version more cheaper 
Rs 1995 / 5 = Rs 399 / 3 = Rs 133 per year 
Rs 133 /12 = Rs 11.08 per month = 0.39 Paisa per day


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 14, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya, but 5 users version more cheaper
> Rs 1995 / 5 = Rs 399 / 3 = Rs 133 per year
> Rs 133 /12 = Rs 11.08 per month = 0.39 Paisa per day



I'm going with this *www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Total-Se...39&sr=8-5&keywords=bitdefender+total+security

Rs 1350/3 = Rs 450/3 = Rs 150 per year
Rs 150/12 = Rs 12.5 per month.  It's almost the same. We should go for this if we get one more user.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2017)

I have placed the order


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 17, 2017)

@Zangetsu  Let me know, if you are still accepting the entry.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 17, 2017)

@sohan_92 yes we are.. 


Gauravs90 said:


> I'm going with this *www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Total-Se...39&sr=8-5&keywords=bitdefender+total+security
> 
> Rs 1350/3 = Rs 450/3 = Rs 150 per year
> Rs 150/12 = Rs 12.5 per month.  It's almost the same. We should go for this if we get one more user.



For this one.. If you are interested let me know


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 17, 2017)

^^ Sure. If there is no slot for me from his side, then sign me up in yours one.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 17, 2017)

@TheSloth , @sohan_92  Started a started a private conversation with you. We can buy this one *www.amazon.in/Bitdefender-Total-Se...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DZRSCZ0YSN92HVQVA7MJ


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2017)

@Gauravs90 if your deal is successful then let me know & I will update the thread title.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2017)

Received the package today.

@avanildutta  & @ariftwister : PMed you. Please check


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 19, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Received the package today.
> 
> @avanildutta  & @ariftwister : PMed you. Please check


Did you recieve different keys or the same key for all the users


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2017)

Gauravs90 said:


> Did you recieve different keys or the same key for all the users


I am in office and the package is at home.
But AFAIK its single key for all users.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Gauravs90 if your deal is successful then let me know & I will update the thread title.


I think three users are formed, u can change the Title


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 19, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> I think three users are formed, u can change the Title


Yes we are still waiting for reply from TheSloth though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2017)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yes we are still waiting for reply from TheSloth though.


you can mail him on his gmail account for prompt reply since he has not visited TDF since saturday


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2017)

As soon as @TheSloth participation is confirmed I will change the title.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 24, 2017)

Does license for all the systems start from same date?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2017)

Omg. I am really sorry. My lap wasn't working. So I wasn't visiting TDF recently, I completely forgot about this. I am really sorry. Now I am on Tapatalk, shall I transfer the amount now??


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 24, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> As soon as @TheSloth participation is confirmed I will change the title.


His Participation is confirmed. We are going to buy soon, You can change the title now.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 24, 2017)

We brought it after so long..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2017)

@avanildutta & @ariftwister : PMed u guys.

@whitestar_999 : Can u change the Title to 2018 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2017)

Can anyone confirm about @saswat23 query about whether the license activation date for all keys start from same date/date first key is activated?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can anyone confirm about @saswat23 query about whether the license activation date for all keys start from same date/date first key is activated?


same date for all users and it will be considered from the day of the activation.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 25, 2017)

Update : It seems the 1 Key for 5 Users seems problematic. It means those keys are registered under single BitDefender Account and it has to be logged in using that account for all users.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 25, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Update : It seems the 1 Key for 5 Users seems problematic. It means those keys are registered under single BitDefender Account and it has to be logged in using that account for all users.


Yes same here.. But it's easier to manage with just three users.. and maintain privacy


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Update : It seems the 1 Key for 5 Users seems problematic. It means those keys are registered under single BitDefender Account and it has to be logged in using that account for all users.


Yes, its already mentioned by the  Seller in Amazon. And I have also confirmed with the Customer Care of AVSoft who officially sells the product.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok so we too bought the antivirus. Thanks to @Gauravs90 for the initiative and buying for us and thanks to @sohan_92 too for forming the group, wouldn't have been possible otherwise. Cheers :banana:


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 25, 2017)

So, every user needs to sign in with the same credentials to use this antivirus?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok so we too bought the antivirus. Thanks to @Gauravs90 for the initiative and buying for us and thanks to @sohan_92 too for forming the group, wouldn't have been possible otherwise. Cheers :banana:


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> So, every user needs to sign in with the same credentials to use this antivirus?


No need of sign-in...the central user whose account is activated will send an email of the download link to other users and automatically upon installing it will be activated.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 26, 2017)

saswat23 said:


> So, every user needs to sign in with the same credentials to use this antivirus?


Correct. For using premium services and features we always have to stay signed in with central user id.


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 27, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @avanildutta & @ariftwister : PMed u guys.
> 
> @whitestar_999 : Can u change the Title to 2018 ?


Successfully installed one key..
One more left to install..
Thanks.. @Zangetsu
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/b92ba03dfd9b7d16c767bc55fea122ca.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2017)

Is that acer predator helios with GTX1050Ti?


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is that acer predator helios with GTX1050Ti?


Yes.. Its gtx1050ti.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice!How much you paid for it?


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 27, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nice!How much you paid for it?


Rs. 58,490/- to be exact.. i7 model.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 27, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Rs. 58,490/- to be exact.. i7 model..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thats really a good Price.. From where you brought it?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 27, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Rs. 58,490/- to be exact.. i7 model..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


from where did you buy? The price looks very lucrative.


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 27, 2017)

Gauravs90 said:


> Thats really a good Price.. From where you brought it?


Fkart big billion dollar sale.. With sbi CB.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 27, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Fkart big billion dollar sale.. With sbi CB..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Some pix.. Hope you guys like it.. Thanks mostly to the online deal thread here.. I came to know about this offer..
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/7ba0c2b28ec1b251269b30a4306103a8.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/a2175143d2d7f789227885a8b4f0b517.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/261b220d15767665263fea5b0ec63d90.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/2c094e1ee310da902fadc0e7b2ccd78e.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 27, 2017)

Sorry for off topic stuff.. Guys back to topic.. And thanks all for everything.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2017)

@avanildutta : Your most welcome, glad I could help 

Can u post your Laptop config in signature.


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 28, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> @avanildutta : Your most welcome, glad I could help
> 
> Can u post your Laptop config in signature.


Don't know exact how its done. But will try to do so.. Damn busy with family stuff.. But surely within a few days time. Yet to build my ryzen pc and use the second bitdefender key too..
Anyways thanks bro and everyone.. Love being in this forum..  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2017)

How much impact bitdefender has on your laptop boot time after install?

P.S.was it this model?
Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop Rs.109990  Price in India - Buy Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 28, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> How much impact bitdefender has on your laptop boot time after install?
> 
> P.S.was it this model?
> Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop Rs.109990  Price in India - Buy Acer Predator Helios 300 Core i7 7th Gen - (8 GB/1 TB HDD/128 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics) G3-572 Gaming Laptop Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


Correct thats the model..
Well haven't encountered any issue till now. Startup is damn quick.. Maybe due to ssd or maybe not much apps been installed yet.. Well get to know exact say after a month or so.. Besides just bought only because the deal was awesome, not that i needed, its just that i wanted..  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2017)

I have started using Bitdefender since 2011 and at that time it was good, but now it is superb AV in paid category


----------



## avanildutta (Sep 29, 2017)

Activated the second key too.. And as told before.. Its working flawlessly..
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170929/122ddd8b2e23cbdd30b552ea06c65f9a.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Oct 1, 2017)

avanildutta said:


> Some pix.. Hope you guys like it.. Thanks mostly to the online deal thread here.. I came to know about this offer..
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/7ba0c2b28ec1b251269b30a4306103a8.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/a2175143d2d7f789227885a8b4f0b517.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/261b220d15767665263fea5b0ec63d90.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170927/2c094e1ee310da902fadc0e7b2ccd78e.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats. Yaar aisi deal humein kyu nahi milti?


----------



## avanildutta (Oct 1, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Congrats. Yaar aisi deal humein kyu nahi milti?


Lol.. Well next time mein inform karunga then.. Actually kisi aur forum ke thread se pata chala.. Chalo next time sure batata hoon..  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2017)

any one interested I have one device activation available ? PM if you are interested


----------

